# Sig request



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I willing to give a +rep for any attempts and points to which ever one I choose for a sig featuring Andre Dida.

Here's a pic if you need it but feel free to use your own.

http://www.hero-s.com/06fightersinfo/01a/25dida/img/ph_dida.jpg


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Can anyone help me out 50 million points are in it for whoever gets me a good sig.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ill see what I can do..


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks a ton man.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry he is so dark. My photoshop is screwed up for some reason and it shows the banner one way in photoshop and then when I save it to the computer, it's a different color. You have a couple to choose from, anyway.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I know Im like 9 days late, but I said Id do it and I did, so here goes. Sorry, was real busy...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Plazz I already paid B real so I'm going to go with his but ur's is pretty nice and I might have to come back to this thread and give you 50 mill if I ever get tired of B real's.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No worries man, I just wanted to fulfill a promise, but since its late its all good. His is nicer anyways.


----------

